# ....شرح الهنــدسه الوصفيه لطــــلاب اعددادى هندسه.....!!!سلسلة المناهج الدراسيه!!!



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
______
نبدأ الان مع أول درس 
تمثيل النقطة 

* لتوقيع موقع النقطة أ في الفراغ لابد من مسقطها على ثلاثة مستويات متعامدة , وهم : المستوى الأفقي و المستوي الرأسي و المستوى الجانبي . وتقاطع المستوى الأفقي مع المستوى الرأسي ينتج محور السينات ( المحور السيني ) ونطلق عليه كلمة ( خط الأرض ) وتقاطع المستوى الأفقي مع المستوى الجانبي ينتج ( المحور الصادي ) وتقاطع المستوى الرأسي مع المستوى الجانبي ينتج ( المحور العيني ) وتتلاقي هذه المحاور الثلاثة في نقطة ( و ) وتسمى نقطة الأصل . كما هو موضوح في الشكل السابق . فكما نعرف ان في الهندسة الوصفية نرسم مساقط النقط وليس النقط ذاتها , اذن كل نقطة في الفراغ يكون لها مسقط أفقي ( أ شرطة ) ومسقط رأسي ( أ شرطتين ) ومسقط جانبي ( أ ثلاث شرط ) . اذا ايضا , لكل نقطة ثلاثة احداثيات ( س , ص , ع ) . 

ولتحديد المساقط الثلاثة لأى نقطة نتبع القاعدة العامة الأتية :








* نختار نقطة الأصل ( و ) ونرسم منها خطين متعامدين يمثلان المحاور الثلاث ( س , ص , ع ) كما بالرسم . 
* نبدأ القياس من ( و ) ونوقع الإحداثي السينى ( و تكون س موجب لليمين وس سالب لليسار ) 
* من هذه النقطة نرسم خط التناظر وهو عمودي على خط الأرض . 
* بداية من خط التناظر نقيس المسافة ص ( ويكون ص موجب لأسفل و ص سالب لأعلى ) وذلك لتحديد ( أ شرطة ) . 
* من خط الأرض أيضا وعلى خط التناظر نقيس المسافة ع ( وتكون ع موجب لأعلى و ع سالب لأسفل ) وذلك لتحديد ( أ شرطتين ) . 
* من ( أ شرطتين ) نرسم خط يوازى خط الأرض . وبداية من محور العينات نقيس الاحداثي ص ( ويكون ص موجب لليسار و ص سالب لليمين ) وذلك لتحديد ( أ ثلاث شرط ) ..

*وبـذلـك نـكـون قـد أوقـعـنـا الـنـقـطـة أ فـي الـفـراغ *
----------------------------

ونأخذ مثال للتوضيح يقول : مثل النقطة أ ( 3 , 4 , 5 ) .
الحل 
​






* اذن من الممكن ان تختلف اشارات الاحداثيات ( س , ص , ع ) تبعا للربع الذي تقع فيه النقطة حيث يتلاقي بنقطة الأصل ثمانية مربعات ..

----------------------------

ومثال آخر : مثل النقظة ب ( 3 , -4 , 5 ) .
الحل 
​






----------------------------

ومثال أخير : مثل النقطة ج ( 2 , -2 , 2 ) .
الحل 







و لتحديد المسقط الجانبي ( هناك ثلا طرق ) : 
* أولا : وهي الطريقة التي سبق ذكرها , حيث من ( أ شرطتين ) نأخذ خط يوازى خط الأرض وبداية من محور العينات نقيس المسافة ص . 
* ثانيا : من ( أ شرطة و أ شرطتين ) نرسم خط يوازي خط الأرض , الخط الموازي من ( أ شرطة ) يقابل المحور العيني في نقطة هـ , ثم نركز بالبرجل في نقطة الأصل وبفتحة تساوي المستقيم وهـ لنحدد ن على خط الأرض , ثم نقيم عمودي من ن على الخط الموازي من ( أ شرطتين ) ويكون المستوى الجانبي هو نقطة التقاطع . 
* ثالثا : ننص الزاوية بين المحورين ( ص موجب و ص موجب ) اى نرسم خط بزاوية 45 درجة ; ومن ( أ شرطة ) نأخذ خط يوازى خط الارض يقابل المنصف في نقطة هـ , ومن هـ نأخذ عمدوي على خط الأرض لنحصل على ( أ ثلاث شرط ) . 


​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

*ونرجع مرة أخرى مع ثاني درس.....!!! تمثيل الخط المستقيم!!!*

ونرجع مرة أخرى مع ثاني درس 
*تمثيل الخط المستقيم* 

يحدد الخط المستقيم في الفراغ بمسقطيه الأفقي و الرأسي , اى ان المستقيم أب في الفراغ يكون مسقطه الأفقي ( أ*ب* ) ومسقطه الرأسي ( أ**ب** ) . وأى نقطة جـ تقع على المستقيم أب تقسمه في الفراغ بنفس نسبة تقسيمها في المساقط , أى انه اذا كانت جـ تقسم أب مثلا بنسبة 1 : 3 فى الفراغ فإن جـ* تقسم أ*ب* بنسبة 1 : 3 .. وهـكـذا .​​*المواضع المختلفة للمستقيمات بالنسبة لمستويات الاسقاط*
* مستقيم في وضع عام* : أى لا يوازي أحد مستويات الاسقاط ويتحدد بمعلومية مسقطي أى نقطتين عليه , و يكون على هذه الصورة 





2) مستقيم افقي : اى يوازى المستوى الأفقي 
.........- كل نقطة على هذا المستقيم بعدها ثابت على المستوى الأفقي .
.........- المسقط الرأسي يوازي خط الأرض . 
.........- المسقط الأفقي يظهر بطوله الحقيقي .
.........- الزاوية بين المسقط الأفقي وبين خط الأرض تساوي زاوية ميل المستقيم على المستوى الرأسي .
.........- له أثر رأسي وليس له أثر افقي 







3) مستقيم وجهي : أى يوازي المستوي الرأسي ( عكس الأفقي ) 
.........- كل نقطة على المستقيم بعدها ثابت عن المستوي الرأسي . 
.........- المستوي الأفقي يوازي خط الأرض .
.........- المستقيم الرأسي يظهر بطوله الحقيقي .
.........- الزاوية بين المسقط الرأسي وخط الأرض تساوي زاوية ميل المستقيم على الأفقي .
.........- له أثر أفقي وليس له أثر رأسي .







) مستقيم جانبي : أى يوازي المستوي الجانبي 
.........- كل نقطة بعدها ثابت عن المستوي الجانبي .
.........- المسقطين الأفقي والرأسي يتعامدان مع خط الأرض .
.........- المسقط الجانبي يظهر بطوله الحقيقى .
.........- له أثرين أفقي ورأسي .
.........- تظهر زاويتي ميل المستقيم على المستويين الرأسي والأفقي بشكلهما الحقيقي .
​





5) مستقيم رأسي : أى مستقيم عمودي على المستوي الأفقي 
.........- يظهر بطوله الحقيقي على المسقط الرأسي .
.........- مسقطه الرأسي عمودي على خط الأرض .
.........- يظهر كنقطة في المستوي الأفقي .
.........- له أثر افقي يقع على نفس النقطة وليس له أثر رأسي .
​






) مستقيم عمودي على المستوي الرأسي :
.........- مسقطه الأفقي عمودي على خط الأرض .
.........- يظهر بطوله الحقيقي في المسقط الأفقي .
.........- مسقطه الرأسي عبارة عن نقطة .
.........- له أثر رأسي وليس له أثر أفقي .
​






) مستقيم عمودي على المستوي الجانبي :
.........-مسقطيه الأفقي والرأسي يوازيان خط الأرض . 
.........- المسقطين الأفقي والرأسي يظهران بطولهما الحقيقي .
.........- المسقط الجانبي يظهر كنقطة .
.........- ليه له اثر أفقي ولا راسي ولكن له أثر جانبي .









علاقة أى مستقيمين في الفراغ:
1) مستقيمان متوازيان :يتوازى المستقيمان في الفراغ اذا توازى مسقطاهما الرأسيان والأفقيان . و اذا توازى مستقيم في الفراغ فإن المساقط الافقية تقع على خط تناظر واحد .






2) مستقيمان متقاطعان : المستقيمان المتقاطعان في نقطة ما في الفراغ فإن نقطتي تقاطعهم تقعان على خط تناظر واحد عمودي على خط الأرض .





3) مستقيمان شماليان او متخالفان : وهما المستقيمان الذين لا تقع نقط تقاطعهم على خط تناظر واحد ولا يقعان في مستوي واحد ولا يتقاطعان في الفراغ .







4) مستقيمان متعامدان : اذا تقاطع مستقيمان في الفراغ بزاوية قائمة فإن المساقط لا تقط قائمة الا اذا وازى احد ضلعيهما مستوى المسقط اى ظهر بطوله الحقيقي .







طرق تعيين الطول الحقيقي :هـنـاك طـريـقـتـان لـتـعـيـيـن الـطـول الـحـقـيـقـي لـلـمـسـتـقـيـم 

1)طريقة فرق البعد :
مثال : اوجد الطول الحقيقي للمستقيم أب حيث أ ( 2 , 2 , 5 ) ب ( 6 , 3 , 1 ) . وعين النقطة جـ على أب حيث تبعد 2سم عن أ .





عن طريق فرق الصادات ( ص1 - ص2 ) والمثلث القائم الزاوية حيث أخذ هذه القيمة ( فرق الصادات ) ووضعها على الضلع العمودي ( القائم الزاوية ) الخاج من ب** ثم نصله بـ أ** لنحصل على الطول الحقيقي . ومنه يمكن أيضا عن طريق فرق العينات وبنفس الطريقة كما في المثال السابق . 
ولإيجاد النقطة جـ نا×ذ 2 سم على الطول الحقيقي من أ لنحصل على جـ ثم نسقط منها عمودي المسقط ( أ** ب** ) لنحصل على جـ** ثم نأخذ خط يوازي خط التناظر لنحدد جـ* .
​
*2)طريقة الدوران* : 
مثال : أوجد الطول الحقيقي لنفس المستقيم السابق بطريقة الدوران ؟!!




باستخدام البرجل يتم قياس المسافة أ** ب** وبعد عمل خط يوازي خط الأرض من أ** نقطع من ب* الخط الموازي لـ أ** بالبرجل في نقطة , ثم عمل عمودي على الخط الموازي من ب* من عند نقطة هـ ثم صل النقطة بـ أ* ليكون هو الطول الحقيقي .
​
​آثـار الـمـسـتـقـيـم: الأثر هو نقطة تقابل المستقيم في الفراغ مع المستوي .
* *الأثـر الأفـقـي *: هو تقابل المستوي الأفقي مع المستقيم ويرمز له بالرمز ر1 .
ولإيجاد الأثر الأفقي نمد المسقط الرأسي للمستقيم الى ان يقابل خط الأرض ثم نرسم منه عمودا على خط الأرض الى ان يقابل المسقط الأفقي .
​
* *الأثـر الـرأسـي* : هو نقابل المستوي الرأسي مع المستقيم ويرمز له بالرمز ر2 .
ولإيجاد الأثر الرأسي نمد المسقط الأفقي للمستقيم الى ان يقابل خط الأرض ثم نرسم منه عمودا على خط الأرض حتي يقابل السقط الرأسي للمستقيم .

والآن .. هذه حلول التمرين رقم ( 3 ) الخاص *بـتـمـثـيـل الـمـسـتـقـيـم* 
مسألة رقم 2 : مثل المستقيم أب حيث أ ( 5.5 , 5 , 1 ) ب ( 2.5 , 1.5 , 3 ) ثم عين عليه :
أولا : النقطتين جـ ( ؟ , 2 , ؟ ) , د ( ؟ , ؟ , -3 ) .
ثانيا : الطول الحقيقي للمستقيم أب .
ثالثا : آثار المستقيم ر1 , ر2 .
الحــل:





مسألة رقم 3 : عين على المستقيم أب نقطة جـ التي تبعد مسافة 2سم حيث أ ( 5 , 2 , 4 ) , ب ( -3 , 5 , 2 ) .





​
مسألة رقم 4 : مثل المعين أ ب جـ د الذي طول ضلعه 3.5سم حيث أ ( 6 , 1 , 5 ) , د ( ؟ , 3.5 , 3 ) .





مسألة رقم 5 : مثل المثلث المتساوي الساقين الذي فيه أب = أجـ حيث أ ( 3 , 1 , 6 ) , ب ( 1 , 1 , 1 ) , جـ ( ؟ , 4 , 2.5 ) .
​






مسألة رقم 6 : مثل المثلث أ ب جـ المتساوي الساقين الذي فيه أب = أجـ = 5سم , الضلع أب أفقي و الصلع أجـ جانبي يصنع زاوية 45 مع ي1 حيث أ ( 1 , 1 , 5 ) , ب ( 5 , ؟ , ؟ ) ثم حدد ارتفاعات المثلث .





​


----------



## معمارية جامدة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
دة مجهود جميل من حضرتك
لكن عندي سؤال هو حضرتك معيد في كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية ولا لا ؟
و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة:20::75:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

*...........*

مسألة رقم 7 : مثل المربع أ ب جـ د حيث أ ( 1 , 1 , 4 ) , ب ( 3.5 , 3 , 3 ) والضلع أد وجهي .
الحــل:





مسألة رقم 8 : مثل المستطيل أ ب جـ د حيث أ ( 5 , 1 , 1.5 ) , جـ ( صفر , 2.5 , 3 ) والقطر ب د يمر بنقطة ن ( 1 , صفر , 1 ) .
الحــل:







...............

الآن .. مـع آخـر درس فـي الـهـنـدسـة الـوصـفـيـة (( ترم أول )) [/align][align=center]*تـمـثـيـل الـمـسـتـوي*[/align] * نحدد المستوي في الفراغ بمعلومية :
........- ثلاثة نقاط ليست على استقامة واحدة .
........- خط مستقيم ونقطة لا تقع عليه .
........- مستقيمين متوازيين .
........- مستقيمين متقاطعين .​
_آثـار المـسـتـوي:_
الأثـر : هو عبارة عن تقاطع الستوى مع مستويات الإسقاط .
يتكون المستوي في الفراغ من عدد لا نهائي من المستقيمات , والمستوي في حد ذاته يمتد الى ما لا نهاية ولتحديد المستوي بالمساقط فإننا نمثله بمستقيمين متقاطعين يسميا آثـار الـمـسـتـوى وهما :
* *الأثـر الأفـقـي *: وهو خط تقاطع المستوي مع المستوي الأفقي و يرمز له بالرمز ر1 .
* *الأثـر الـرأسـي* : وهو خط تقاطع المستوي مع المستوي الرأسي ويرمز له بالرمز ر2 .
*و فـي الـحـالـة الـعـامـة* : يتقابل الأثر الأفقي والأثر الرأسي في نقطة ما على خط الأرض 






طـرق تعـيـيـن آثـار الـمـسـتـوى:
 أ- بمعلومية نقطة تقابله مع مستويات الإسقاط .
* مثال ( 1 ) : مثل المستوي ( 2 , 2.5 , 1.5 ) 
* مثال ( 2 ) : مثل المستوي ( -1.5 , -1 , 2 ) 




ونبدأ قياس ( س ) من نقطة الأصل ( و ) وقياس ( ص ) لتحدد ر1 , وقياس ( ع ) لتحدد ر2 . 
و جميع القياس يبدأ من نقطة الأصل .

*ب- بمعلومية زوايا ميل الآثار على خط الارض .*
* مثال ( 1 ) : مثل المستوى ( -2 , 30 , 45 ) .
* مثال ( 2 ) : مثل المستوي ( 2 , 135 , 90 ) .





ج- بمعلومية احدي شروط تحديد مستوى في الفراغ السابق ذكرها في البداية .
مـلـحـوظـة : الأثر الافقي للمستوى هو المحل الهندسي للآثار الأفقية لجميع المستقيمات الواقعة في ذلك المستوى , وكذلك الأثر الرأسي هو المحل الهندسي للآثار الرأسية لجميع المستقيمات الواقعة في ذلك المستوى .
ولإيجاد الأثر الافقي للمستوى نوجد الأثر الافقي للمستقيم الأول ثم نصله بالأثر الافقي للمستقيم الثاني . ولإيجاد الأثر الرأسي للمستوى نوجد الأثر الرأسي للمستقيم الأول ثم نصله بالأثر الرأسي للمستقيم الثاني . *و لابــد* أن يتقابلا في نقطة ما على خط الأرض . وعادة ما نوجد ثلاث نقط فقط ( نقطتين افقيتين وواحدة رأسية ) أو العكس ثم تقابلهم مع خط الأرض .


الأوضاع الخاصة للمستوى بالنسبة لمستويات الإسقاط :
1) مستوى في وضع عام: آثار المستوى تميل على خط الأرض بزوايا محصورة بين ( صفر , 180 ) ويلتقيا في نقطة على خط الأرض .
​
2) مستوى أفقي: أى يوازى المستوى الأفقي .
........- له أثر رأسي وليس له أثر أفقي , والأثر الرأسي يوازي خط الأرض .
........- أى شكل واقع في المستوى فإن المساقط الرأسية تقع على الأثر الرأسي مباشرة . 
........- ويظهر بشكله الحقيقي في المسقط الأفقي .




​3) مستوى وجهي : أى يوازي المستوى الرأسي .
........- له أثر افقي وليس له أثر رأسي , وأثره الأفقي يوازي خط الأرض .
........- أى شكل واقع فيه يظهر بشكله الحقيقي في المسقط الرأسي .
........- وكذلك فغن المساقط الأفقية لهذا الشكل تقع على الأثر الأفقي مباشرة .






4) مستوى جانبي : أى يوازي المستوى الجانبي .
........- الأثر الافقي والرأسي متعامدين على خط الأرض .
........- الأشكال الواقعة في المستوى تظهر في مباشرة على الأثر الافقي والرأسي .
........- جميع الأشكال تظهر بشكلها الحقيقي في المسقط الجانبي .





5) مستوى رأسي : أى عمودي على المستوى الأفقي .
........- الأثر الرأسي للمستوى عمودي على خط الأرض .
........- الأثر الأفقي يميل على الأثر الأرضي بزاوية ميل المستوى على المستوى الرأسي ( تظهر بقيمتها الحقيقية ) .
........- أى شكل واقع في المستوى مسقطه الأفقي يظهر مباشرة على الأثر الأفقي ومسقطه الرأسي لا يظهر بشكله الحقيقي .






) مستوى عمودي على المستوى الرأسي :
........- الأثر الأفقي للمستوى عمودي على خط الأرض .
........- الأثر الرأسي يميل على الأثر الأثر الأرضي بزاية تساوي ميل المستوى على المستوى الأفقي ( تظهر بشكلها الحقيقي ) .
........- اى شكل واقع في المستوى مسقطه الرأسي يظهر مباشرة على الأثر الرأسي ومسقطة الأفقي لا يظهر بشكله الحقيقي . 






7) مستوى عمودي على المستوى الجانبي : اى يوازي خط الأرض .
........- الأثر الأفقي يوازي الأثر الرأسي يوازي خط الأرض .
........- زوايا ميل المستوى على المستوى الأفقي والرأسي تظهر بشكلها الحقيقي في المسقط الجانبي .
........- جميع النقاط تظهر على الأثر الجانبي والأشكال لا تظهر بشكلها الحقيقي في المسقط الأفقي والرأسي .





8) مستويين متوازين : يتوازى مستويان في الفراغ اذا كان الأثر الأفقي للمستوى الاول يوازي الأثر الأفقي للمستوى الثاني والأثر الرأسي للمستوى الاول يوازى الاثر الرأسي للمستوى الثاني .






تعيين زاويتي ميل مستوى في وضع عام على مستويات الاسقاط :
- لتحديد زاية ميل مستوى على المستوى الأفقي : نختار نقطة على مستوى الأرض ونأخذ منها ثلاث اتجاهات :
........- اتجاه عمودي على الأثر الأفقي .
........- اتجاه يوازي الأثر الأفقي .
........- اتجاه عمودي على خط الأرض . 
ثم نأخذ طول العمودي من على خط الأرض ونضعه على الخط الموازي للأثر الأفقي , ونصله بالنقطة التي وقعت عليها العمودي على الأثر الافقي . فينتج زاوية ميل المستوى على المستوى الأفقي .





ويتم عمل *عـكـس* ما تم لتحديد زاوية ميل المستوى على المـسـتـوى الـرأسـي 

نبدأ بالـمستقيمات والمستويات في الفراغ
 ***متى نقول على مستقيم انه يوازي مستوى معلوم *: اذا كان هذا المستقيم على الاقل يوازي مستقيما في هذا المستوى .
** *متى يتوازى مستويان *: اذا توازى آثراهما الافقيان وآثراهما الرأسيان .​
ولننتقل الى .. جـدول ضـرب الـوصـفـيـة​​
1- رسم مستوى يمر بنقطة ويوازي مستقيم معلوم :
........ أ- من ( ن شرطتين ) نعمل موازي لخط الارض .
........ب- من ( ن شرطة ) نعمل موازي لـ ر1 حتى يتقابل مع خط الارض في نقطة ولتكن هـ .
........ج- من هـ نخرج عمودي على خط الأرض حتى يقابل الخط الموازي لخط الارض من ( ن شرطتين ) في مـ 
........د- من مـ نعمل موازي لـ ر2 حتى يقابل خط الارض , ومن نقطة تقابله مع خط الارض نعمل موازي لـ ر1 .
لـيـكـون هـو الـمـسـتـوى الـمـطـلـوب 






2- تعيين خط تقاطع مستويين :
........أ- من تقاطع الأثرين الأفقيين ( 1 ) نسقط عمودي على خط الارض ( 3 ) .
........ب- ومن تقاطع الأثرين الأثرين الرأسيان ( 2 ) نسقط عمودي على خط الارض ( 4 ) .
........ج- ثم نصل ( 1 مع 4 ) و ( 2 مع 3 ) لنحصل على ( ق شرطة , ق شرطتين ) .
*لـيـكـون هـو خـط تـقـاطـع الـمـسـتـويـن*
*** وفـي حـالـة عـدم مـعـلـومـيـة احـد الاثـريـن الافـقـيـيـن يـكـون ( ق شرطة ) مـوازي للأثـر الافـقـي الاخـر *






3- لتعيين نقطة تقابل مستقيم مع مستوى :
........أ- نلبس المستقيم مستوى مساعد : 
..................بأن نصل أحدهم الى خط الارض ثم من هذه النقطة نخرج عمودي على خط الارض .
........ب- نعين خط تقاطع المستويين .
........ج- فتكون نقطة نقاطع ( ق شرطتين مع ل شرطتين ) هي النقطة المطلوبة ثم ننزل بالسلكة الى ( ق شرطة ) حتى نحدد ( م شرطة ) .
و تـكـون هـي الـنـقـطـة الـمـطـلـوبـة 





4-
*أ - اقامة او اسقاط عمودي من نقطة معلومة على مستوى معلوم :*
- من ( ن شرطة ) نسقط عمودي المسقط الافقي . ومن ( ن شرطتين ) نسقط عمودي على المستوى الرأسي .
لـيـكـون هـو الـعـمـود الـمـطـلـوب 





ب- تعيين مستوى يمر بنقطة معلومة ن وعمودي على مستقيم معلوم ل :
........- من ( ن شرطتين ) نعمل موازي لخط الارض .
........- ومن ( ن شرطة ) نسقط عمودي على ( ل شرطة ) حتى يصل الى خط الارض عند هـ .
........- من هـ نخرج عمودي حتى يقابل الموازي الخارج من ( بن شرطتين ) لخط الارض في نقطة مـ .
........- من مـ نسقط عمودي على ( ل شرطتين ) حتى يصل الى خط الارض في د ومن د نسقط عمودي على ( ل شرطة ) .
لـيـكـون هـو الـمـسـتـوى الـمـطـلـوب





______________
يا رب المعلومات دى تفيد كل مبتدئ فى الهندسه 
انا قصدت اعمل الموضوع ده علشان انا كنت بتعب من كتر البحث عن كتب دراسيه
ليه وانا كنت فى اعدادى السنه اللى فاتت
لذلك بحثت والحمد لله وجدت المعلومات اللى ممكن تفيد اى طالب او طالبه 
فى مادة الهندسه الوصفيه 
وان شاء الله جارى البحث عن باقى المواد
.........
ادعولى بالتوفيق:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 أغسطس 2008)

معمارية جامدة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دة مجهود جميل من حضرتك
> لكن عندي سؤال هو حضرتك معيد في كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية ولا لا ؟
> و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة:20::75:


 معلش معماريه جامده على تاخرى فى الرد
اصل بصراحه مختش بالى والله من مشاركتك غير دلوقتى :87:
وبالنسبه للسؤال اللى انتى سألتيه:10:
هههههههههههههه :68: ... انا عندى 19 سنه:76:
يعنى ولا معيد ولا بتنجان 
انا يا دوب لسه طالب والحمد لله رايح اولى عماره وخلصت اعدادى هندسه
ويا رب تكونى متصدمتيش:7:
وشكرا لتقديرك للموضوع


----------



## عراقية الاصل (28 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على الشرح الجميل منتظرة تكملة الموضوع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 أغسطس 2008)

إِذا جاهرتك ألآلآم فلا تحزن فلرُبما أشتاق ربُك لِسَماعِ صوتُك وأنتَ تدعوه



لا تحزن إذا حجب الله عنك شئ تحبه فأن عطاءه رحمة وحجبه حكمة
والله الكلام اللى انتى كتباه جميل جدا 
وانا خته بحيس انى احطه فى مشاركاتى تسمحـــى​


----------



## hocem2222 (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكككككك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

وفيك اخ hocem


----------



## عراقية الاصل (29 أغسطس 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> إِذا جاهرتك ألآلآم فلا تحزن فلرُبما أشتاق ربُك لِسَماعِ صوتُك وأنتَ تدعوه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اخي خذ راحتك واجعل الكلام بتوقيعك ......... رمضان مبارك عليكم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكى اخت عراقيه


----------



## مسعود0599 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا 
أخ وائل عند شوية أسئلة للهندسة الوصفية ممكن تحللي هالاسئلة
وشكرا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخ مسعود اولا 
كل سنه وانته طيب

اما ثانيا بقا
بجد والله انا نسيت المنهج خااالص
وكل اللى فاكره شوية معلومات خفيفه
يعنى لو المسائل سهله ممكن اعرف احلها
ولو صعبه هحاول احلها ولومعرفتش احلها 
ان شاء الله ادوارلك على اللى يحلهالك 
منتظر منك المسائل

تحيــــاتى لك


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الشرح المبسط والوافى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخ .......؟


----------



## نادية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية وائل على هادا الشرح المفصل 
ان شاء الله يستفيدوا منه


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرأ يا وائل
صحيح عندك لسه 19 سنة
يا اخي خدعتني اتصورتك 19 ونصف سنة
معلش الي ميعرفك يجهلك 
تحياتي اليك


----------



## مسعود0599 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*هادي بعض الأسئلة*

الاسئلة موجودة في ورقة لكن أنا عملتلها اسكنر وانشاء الله تكون واضحة
وفي كمان شوية أسئلة طبعا مثل هادي



وغلبتك معي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههه
شكلى هلجأ لناس يحلوها 
يعنى هتأخر فى فى الرد عليك 
بس مش اوى يعنى 
على الخميس كده هتلاقى الحل ان شاء الله
ولو مستعجل عليهم قول انته عايزهم على امتا
وانا هحاول اجبهوملك فى اقرب وقت


----------



## مسعود0599 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا 
أنا عندي حوالي 100 سؤال تقريباً 
بالنسبة للاسئلة السابقة يوم الخميس فيش مشكلة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اسف على تــــاخرى يا مسعود 
ورقة الاسأله ادتها لواحد زميل
بس هو اتـــأخر عليه بسبب شوية ظروف 

بجد والله اسف على تـــاخرى فى عرض حل أســـــألتك
وان شاء الله هحاول ادور على حد تانى علشان شكل زميلى ده هيتــــأخر


----------



## مهندس برما (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن كل طلاب العلم ممكن تشرح الإفراد فى دروس الهندسه الوصفيه


----------



## inrjad (25 يوليو 2010)

*سورية- حمص*

*أشكركم على هذه المشاركة وأرجو أن أكون صديقـاً*​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك
جزيت خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
ايه العظمة دي ياوائل 
ربنا يزيدك من فضله
و بكرة تبقي عالم قد الدنيا يفتخر بك الجميع
و اتنبأ لك بمستقبل زاهر وضاء

لك تقدير و احترام اب

انت ترجع بي الأيام 40 سنة

حفظك الله يابني و اكرمك 
و الصعاب تصقل الرجال ،
وتفاءل بجود الله وكرمه و عونه واقتراب فرجه 

و دائما النار تجلو الذهب

أعاذنا الله و اياكم من النار وعذاب النار
ووفقكم الله و رزقكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
و اتقي الله دائما يجعل لك من كل هم مخرجا و يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## alygan (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng ag (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## northbird (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــزاك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه عنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الــــــــــــــــــــف خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور.......


----------



## eng ag (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور موضوع رائع

بارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك


----------

